# minerals



## buck 01 (Apr 17, 2012)

What kind of minerals do yall put out for steers? And how?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

This is what I use. The bottom tire is off a road tractor and the top tire is off a concrete delivery truck. As for the minerals, I try to use one blended for my location.


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

Agmantoo - you ever had a cow with a tire around it's neck from this setup? 

Are the tires connected or just balanced?


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

If it were me, for only one steer, I'd get some loose minerals from your local feed store. (This time of year I like to use medicated for the prevention of anaplasmosis) Put the stuff in a feed tub and keep it tucked in some nook or cranny out of the weather to keep it from getting washed out. 

When you start putting it out you may be surprised at the huge amount he consumes for a few days if he's deficient on some specific mineral. Then, it might take a month or more for him to consume what he did on his initial feeding. They know how much they need and balance it well. 

I wouldn't use a mineral block personally. Loose minerals seems to digest better.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

SCRancher said:


> Agmantoo - you ever had a cow with a tire around it's neck from this setup?
> 
> Are the tires connected or just balanced?


There are 4 large bolts holding one tire to the other.


----------

